# mein pc macht ratternde geräusche - eventuel lüfter, evntl hdd - suche hdd test tool



## RubenPlinius (6. April 2010)

hallo leute

mein pc macht laute, ratternde geräusche (die er seit seinem 2 monatigen bestehen noch nicht gemacht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

ich dachte zunächst an einen gehäuselüfter
vorhin, beim booten hat auf einmal ein viel lauteres, mechanisches rattern begonnen
ich habe im betrieb den pc aufgeschraubt und der lüfter den ich unter verdacht hatte war es nicht

viel mehr kann das geräusch von 2 verschiedenen teilen kommen (da sie so nah beieinander sind, konnte ich es akustisch nicht feststellen)
front lüfter oder festplatte

nach dem herunterfahren war das laute geräusch weg
und beim botten kam es auch nicht wieder - dafür aber noch das alte (nicht gar so laute) rattern

gibt es ein tool mit dem ich meine festplatte auf fehler testen kann? (zb ob irgendwas an den platten gekratzt hat) und ob es dringend ist dass ich meine daten rette? (das wichtigste habe ich bereits gesichert)

habt ihr vll sonst einen rat was da los sein könnte?
(festplatte ist eine samsung spinpoint f1 1tb, gehäuse ist ein enermax starray und lüster ist glaub ich zalman, welcher genau weiß ich leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

salut und herzlichen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (6. April 2010)

Wenn etwas auf deiner Platte kratzt, dann wäre sie kaputt^^
Steck sie doch einfach mal vom Strom ab und schau ob die Geräusche verschwinden.


----------



## Kyragan (6. April 2010)

Ists eher ein Schleifen oder eher ein Klackern bis Rattern? Bei vergleichsweise lauten Geräuschen könnte ein Lüfterlager aufgegeben haben und nun an Case/CPU- bzw Grafikkartenkühler schleifen. Also quasi an den Lamellen. Das ergibt n mechanisches, recht helles und vor allem lautes Geräusch. Dass das Geräusch verschwindet könnte mit höheren Drehzahlen zusammenhängen, so dass sich der Rotor quasi wieder stabilisiert. Ein defektes Lüfterlager, dass schleift oder klackert sollte man auch wahrnehmen können. Unbedingt laut sollte es aber imo nicht sein.


----------



## RubenPlinius (6. April 2010)

blöde frage...wie steck ich sie vom strom ab, und macht das dem pc eh nix?

ich hab gesehen dass 2 flache stecker an ihr dran stecken, einer müsste für daten, der andere für strom sein, richtig?
welchen von beiden muss ich ziehen? und kann ich bei den jumpern etc eh nix falsch machen oder kaputt machen?

salut und danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (6. April 2010)

das ständig gegenwärtige geräusch ist ein klackern/rattern - deswegen habe ich ja gedacht es könnte eventuel ein lüfter sein
 beim genauen hinhören klingt es als wräe etwas nicht entkoppelt oder so (obwohl ich nicht weiß wie das klingt, hab noch nie nen pc zamgebaut etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

und das laute geräusch von vorhin
das kann ich überhaupt nicht zuordnen
ich hab das geräusch aber am handy aufgenommen - würde es helfen wenn ich die datei hochlade?

salut=)


----------



## muehe (6. April 2010)

Strom ist der breitere von den 2 Steckern


----------



## Kyragan (6. April 2010)

Die Quali wird nicht gut sein, aber kannsts ja trotzdem mal hochladen. Hilft wahrscheinlich eher weiter als noch 200 Synonyme für Geräusche.
Schau einfach wo die Kabel hinlaufen. Das Kabel, dass zum Mainboard läuft ist für die Daten zuständig. Das Kabel, dass seinen Ursprung im Netzteil findet ist logischerweise für den Strom.


----------



## RubenPlinius (6. April 2010)

beide sind schwarz, kann ich da was falsch machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich würde es so machen:
pc runterfahren, aufschrauben, stromstecker ziehen (der datenstecker muss/soll dranbleiben?), booten, schauen ob das rattern noch besteht, runterfahren, stecker anstecken, booten, und ergebnis hier posten?^^


----------



## muehe (6. April 2010)

falsch machen kannst da nix 

ausschalten Strom abziehen und starten

kannst auch beide abziehen


----------



## Kyragan (6. April 2010)

Wenn du nur eine Festplatte hast wird sowieso nix booten, aber ja so ähnlich könnts aussehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (6. April 2010)

hier die datei:


ich hoffe es hiflt, die qualität ist nicht die beste und im "stress" des ratternden pcs aufgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



salut=)

korrigierter link:
http://oberhofer.alpenserver.at/lautes rattern.mp4


----------



## Kyragan (6. April 2010)

Der Link hat ne Macke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Korrigier den mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (6. April 2010)

link ist korrigiert und ich hab versucht den stecker rauszuzuziehen bei der festplatte
habs leider nicht geschafft aus sorge ich könnte ein anderes teil beschädigen (da der pc unterm tisch steht und ich eher in ner unbequemen pose angezogen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

dabei ist mir aufgefallen: kann es sein dass unter der festplatte (samsung spinoint f1) ein lüfter drin steckt? vll macht der ja die macke

aber wie kann ich das testen?

salut=)


----------



## muehe (6. April 2010)

> dabei ist mir aufgefallen: kann es sein dass unter der festplatte (samsung spinoint f1) ein lüfter drin steckt? vll macht der ja die macke



nein da ist normal kein Lüfter drin

aber die Aufnahme hört sich mehr nach nem Lüfter an der vielleicht auch ganz leicht an irgendwas schleift

kannst ja mal das Kabel vom Lüfter verfolgen und diese Verbindung trennen


----------



## Kyragan (6. April 2010)

Klingt für mich auch so als würde ein Lüfter irgendwo schleifen. Nicht das Lager selbst, eher die Rotorblätter an irgendetwas. Klingt auch ziemlich metallisch.


----------



## RubenPlinius (6. April 2010)

also muss ich mir, eurer meinung nach, keine sorge um die hdd machen?

und doch, ich hab jetzt unter der festplattenschiene gefühlt, das fühlt sich an wie ein lüfter o_O

wenn es nur ein lüfter ist, dann bin ich beruhigt...mit ratterndem lüfter lebt es sich relaxter als mit hinniger festplatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber wie kann das sein, dass es dieses eine mal sooo laut war, und beim nächsten booten nicht mehr?

salut=)


----------



## Dropz (6. April 2010)

was ist hdd?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kyragan (6. April 2010)

Hard Disk Drive = Festplatte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (6. April 2010)

HDD = hard disc drive = Festplatte

Ansonsten: Es ist schon moeglich dass ein Festplatten-Luefter verbaut wurde. Eventuell verzieht sich etwas wenn der Rechner warm/kalt ist - was erklaeren wuerde, weshalb das Geraeusch dann weg war. Eventuell hing auch nur ein Kabel doof in der Gegend rum bzw. in den Luefter.


----------



## RubenPlinius (6. April 2010)

genau in dem moment als der pc unten war - sprich der strom weg - war auch das geräusch weg
aber die lüfter stoppen ja nicht sofort oder?
also das war auf jeden fall sehr seltsam :/

ich hab so gut es ging genau geschaut, aber irgendwelche kabel die in einen lüfter hängen könnten hab ich nicht gefunden
sehr seltsam das ganze :/
vor allem das "leisere" geräusch hält nach wie vor an
das massiv laute von vorhin ist noch nicht wieder aufgetreten - ich hoffe dass es dabei bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab auch versucht das "leisere" von beiden aufzunehmen, aber die qualität ist nicht gut genug als dass ihr irgendwas raushören könntet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



warum hardware auch immer so kompliziert sein muss xD

habt ihr noch ideen was man machen könnt?

und nochmals riesen dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



salut=)


----------



## RubenPlinius (6. April 2010)

das laute geräusch ist leider wieder aufgetreten

pc aufgeschraubt...finger in den hdd lüfter...und siehe da, pc ist wieder flüsterleise

okay also ich kenn jetzt wenigstens den verursacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der nachteil ist, das ding ist direkt unter der festplatte, knapp über dem gehäuseboden...also eher schwer zugänglich

was kann denn grundsätzlich das problem mit dem lüfter sein dass er so faxen macht? was sind die gewöhnlichen bruchstellen oder verursacher eines solchen geräusches?

salut=)


----------



## RubenPlinius (9. April 2010)

update

ja das kugellager dürfte hin sein - hab einen neuen lüfter bestellt und derweil den alten abgesteckt

sind 33-35 grad (nach zb spielen) für eine samsung spinpoint f3 in ordnung oder ist das zu warm?

salut=)


----------



## muehe (9. April 2010)

33-35 sind nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Festplattenkühler eigentlich überflüssig wenn er nur Lärm macht

alles unter ca. 40° im grünen Bereich

bei mir momentan 36° im Sommer ca. 38°


----------



## Smeal (10. April 2010)

Hast du vllt mal geguckt ob es nicht das netzteil ist?
Ich hatte so etwas auch und musste dann den Lüfter mit einem Schraubenzieher korrigieren, dann war alles wieder leise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Wagga (10. April 2010)

Checke mal deine HDD mit HDtune:
Download hier: http://www.chip.de/downloads/HD-Tune_23932256.html
Hd auswählen und Errorcheck machen.
Ist die HDD mit grünen Kästchen voll, ist kein defekt gefunden.
Ist was rot, sollte man sich sorgen machen und schnellstmöglich austauschen.
Die Temperatur sollte nicht höher als 60 Grad im Sommer sein. Winter 30-40


----------

